# وجهة نظر.. لا اكثر.



## سلام العراق (10 يناير 2009)

سلام الرب معكم جميعا اخوتي واخواتي...
قد لا يكون من حقي ان اتدخل في سياسة المنتدى خصوصا وكوني لا ازل جديدا ، وجديدا جدا.. 
لكن عندي فقط ملاحظة رغبت في ادراجها هنا وكلي امل في ان يتم النظر فيها بمحبة:

لاحظت خلال هذين اليومين وانا اتصفح في هذا المنتدى المبارك بان المشرفين يقومون بالاجابة عن استفسارات الاعضاء المسلمين اما بالحذف او بغلق الموضوع.. 
عندما نقوم بطرح موضوع او عندما نقبل ان يسالنا الاخرون عن سبب الرجاء الذي فينا ن فلابد ان نكون مستعدين للاجابة اولا، وثانيا لا بد ان نقبل ان نشرح لهم تساؤلاتهم...
اما ان يتم حذف المواضيع بهذه السهولة ، فهذا سيعطي نقاط سلبية ضدنا وكاننا نتهرب.. فاي واحد منا لو انضم الى منتدى اسلامي وطرح تساؤلاته وتم حذف مشاركاته دون ان يرتكب خطأ لفظيا او عقائديا افلا يشعر بالغبن ويحس بانه ذو قضية عادلة وان الاخرين يحاربونه لضعف فيهم؟
فلماذا نضع انفسنا بهكذا موقف ونجعل الاعضاء الذين يتم حذف مواضيعهم او غلقها وكانهم اصحاب قضية ؟ 
بحسب اطلاعي على المنتدى فاني ارى بان اغلب الشباب المسيحي فيه هو شباب مثقف دينيا وافكريا، وهو اهل للرد والاجابة عن الاسئلة مهما كانت... 
ان كان المشرف غير راض ٍ عن الموضوع او غير مستعد للاجابة عليه، فليدع غيره يجيب على هذا الموضوع ويتناقش، وان راى المشرف ان العضو بعد كل الاجابات التي حصل عليها فانه لا زال يلف ويدور بدون جدوى عند ذاك يقوم باغلاق الموضوع.
وبالنسبة للحذف، فاقترح ان ينصب الحذف على المواضيع المسيئة فقط، وليس على المواضيع التي تحمل في طياتها اسئلة او استفسارات.. وان كانت هذه المواضيع في غير مكانها الصحيح فبالامكان نقلها الى الزاوية المخصصة لها وليس حذفها.

ما كتبته ليس بقصد التدخل في سياسة المنتدى ولكنه من اجل ان يكون المنتدى ساحة نعبر فيها عن ايماننا بالمسيح الحي. 
انها دعوة لكي نجيب على الاستفسارات، لا ان نقمعها..

انعم الرب عليكم بفرحه وسلامه الدائم.

اخوكم في الرب سيف.​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يناير 2009)

*أخى العزيز أطمئن فلدينا مجموعه من المشرفين أصحاب خبره فى التعامل مع جميع الاعضاء على كافة أنواعهم وأشكالهم ولا يتم حذف موضوع الا لسبب كأن يكون مكرر وتم طرحه من قبل وأخذ حقه أو يكون لا غرض من وراءه الا السخريه الغير مقبوله أو أن يكون مجرد نسخ ولصق أو مخالف لقوانين المنتدى والغلق يكون فى معظم الحالات للسبب الذى تفضلت وذكرته  وهو اللف والدوران أو لتحوله عن مساره فيصبح بلا هذف ومع ذلك هناك قسم  للشكاوى  لو شعر اى عضو ان موضوعه تم حذفه أو غلقه بلا سبب مقنع يتم الرجوع للمشرف ليرد على شكواه وأيضا يتم توجيه المواضيع الموضوعه فى غير مكانها لمكانها الصحيح عن طريق مشرف القسم وبالنسبه لحذف المشاركات المسيئه هذا حق لكل مشرف يرى ان المشاركه فيها هجوم بالفاظ لا تليق فله كل الحق فى الحذف الفورى أما عن الاقلام المحاوره التى تجيد أداب الحوار فهو  شىء نرحب به ونترك له حرية الحوار وتوجيه الاسئله بلا حدود .. أعط لنفسك وقت كافى لترى أن كل ما كتبته لك هو الصدق بعينه   ..أرجو أن أكون قد أجبتك على كلامك بصوره واضحه وأتمنى لك قضاء وقت مفيد فى منتدانا​*


----------



## سلام العراق (10 يناير 2009)

اشكرك من كل القلب.. وانا واثق من صدق كلامك..
بارك الرب ايامك وحياتك وبارك بكم جميعا اخوتي واخواتي..
اتمنى اني لم اكن ثقيلا عليكم.. 
شكرا مرة اخرى ..
سلام الرب معكم.​


----------



## صوت الرب (14 يناير 2009)

أنا أتفق معك في كل ما ذكرته


----------

